# Dumbo Rex and Standard Babies at Rockstar Rats. Los Angeles, CA



## RockstarRats (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi everyone!

We have Dumbo Rex babies, Standard coat and eared babies, and boys in need of homes! For photos please visit our site by clicking on the following links: Boys: http://www.rockstarrats.com/availablerockers.htm Girls: http://www.rockstarrats.com/availablerockettes.htm

If you are interested in reserving any of the rescues, please fill out an ADOPTION FORM by clicking "Adoptions and Surrenders" on the sidebar of the website.

If you have any questions about temperament or anything else, just send over an e-mail to [email protected]

Thank you!

Allison and the Rockstar Rats Retreat


----------

